
Start-ups shouldn't try to be unicorns–they should be zebras - grk
https://qz.com/933681/start-ups-shouldnt-try-to-be-unicorns-they-should-be-zebras/
======
ssaddi
Zebra is a great metaphor for the type of companies investors should be
funding. What we continue to forget is that technology is supported to help
build better societies and communities, and not the other way around, where we
continue to get more dependent on it (even addicted to it). Look everywhere
people are checking every 5 minutes to see what's on social media. People are
more than happy to see and contribute on videos of cats and other meaningless
junk, but not on meaningful literature.

